# S1 Form Healthcare



## janiemou (Sep 4, 2018)

We are pensioners going to spend more time in Corfu and are confused about the S1 form we need to get IKA here. Some people are saying it is a divorce from UK NHS others saying they have IKA and still use the NHS back home. It seems unfair if you have paid for NI for 40 years that the NHS can be denied to you. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Unfortunately you cannot have both. With online data, the health authority can determine if you are already registered with another. Those that have escaped the system have been lucky, but maybe not for long.


----------

